# My iMac wont boot up!!!



## Marco Prince (Nov 9, 2012)

My desktop just quit on me I came in oneday and it was stuck on a white page apple logo in center with a spinning loading symbol below it I've tried several reboot tricks but nothing works. Can someone please help with this problem?dont exactly remember the specs but but its the biggest model they make with the 27" monitor, please help!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you install any new hardware or software before this happened? Any software updates? What reboot tricks did you try?


----------



## Marco Prince (Nov 9, 2012)

Yea I think my wife tried to update it. 
Here's the steps. 

Step 1
Select Restart from the Apple menu. Then click "Restart" when the dialog box appears.

Step 2
Press the power button, which is located in the lower left corner of the back of the iMac. Then click "Restart" when the dialog box appears.

Step 3
Press the "Control" and eject keys simultaneously. (The eject key is at the upper right of the keyboard.) Then click "Restart" when the dialog box appears.

Force Restart Methods
Step 1
Press "Control," "Command" and "Esc" at the same time. If an application is frozen you may not need to reboot. Select the frozen application in the window that appears and click "Force Quit." If the computer still will not respond you may need to use one of the following methods to force a restart.

Step 2
Press and hold the power button for about five to seven seconds. The computer should shut down. Note that you will lose any unsaved work and may damage the operating system.

Step 3
Press "Control" and "Command" while you press the power button. The computer should shut down. Note that you will lose any unsaved work and may damage the operating system.

Step 4
Unplug the iMac from the wall. Do this as a last resort, as it will likely cause damage to the computer and software.


----------



## Marco Prince (Nov 9, 2012)

Then,


Restarting and Booting Options

Step 1
Plug the computer back in if necessary. Then press the power button to start the computer.

Step 2
Press the "C" key when you hear the start-up chime to boot from a CD or DVD.

Step 3
Press the "Shift" button when you hear the start-up chime to boot into Safe mode. Some features are disabled in this mode.

Step 4
Press the "Option" key when you hear the start-up chime to select which hard drive or volume Mac boots into. For example, if you need to boot into Windows using Bootcamp you should use this method.


----------



## Kefali (Nov 11, 2012)

Can we start at the beginning? What Operating system is it running? Snow Leopard? Lion? Mountain Lion?

If Snow Leopard, have you the installation Disc?
If Lion, have you made an installation USB memory stick?
If Mountain Lion, can you boot with the Recovery Partition?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, holding down the option key and selecting the hard drive didn't help? And Safe mode didn't boot? Try turning it on, and as soon as you do, hold down command, option, P and R. Keep them held until you hear the startup chime 4 times, then let go and see if it boots up.


----------

